# eye color



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i have a cock bird with yell/org color eye to a hen with very pearl eye.

what will the baby have? 

i would rather have pearl ... ya think it would be 50/50 or is one dominate ?

Blong


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

What difference does the color have to do with the pigeon.
Do you "cull" the colors you don't like?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i just wanted to know


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nothing wrong with being curious.
It depends on whether or not the orange eyed bird is pure or het. for pearl.

If he is pure, you'll get all orange eyed birds, which are het. for pearl.
If he is het for pearl, then you'll get half and half. The oranges will also be het.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's some interesting info on the eye colors/variations.
http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/eye.html


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

sky tx said:


> What difference does the color have to do with the pigeon.
> Do you "cull" the colors you don't like?


Wow, 0 to 60 in under 20 words.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

If the eye is clear and perfectly round--ship it.--Forget the color.
But Remember I only raced 31 years---most likely don't know "crap' about pigeons.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I have no doubt you know more about pigeons than I could ever possibly hope to know. However, I think this question was pure, idle curiosity (and the C-word is very ugly).


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry I commented FOLKS.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Its alright Sky, there are many ways to cull pigeons, many of these folks think of the worst just seeing the words, especially with so many rescuers. I suggest you don't read anything written by the serious pigeon flyers in Belgium, Holland, Germany, England...your eyes might just pop out of your head! Then again what do they know, they just sell their birds for several thousands of dollars to us.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sky tx said:


> Sorry I commented FOLKS.


no reason to be sorry.. you asked he told you why he wanted to know.. should be the end of it..


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Here's some interesting info on the eye colors/variations.
> http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/eye.html


very helpful site!!! thanks


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

what would i get if i mix a bull eye to a pearl?


anyone?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It depends on what color is under the black of the bull eye.
Bull eye works like recessive white. Although it may be one color or another genetically, the bird still appears white (or in this case, the eye still appears black).


----------



## amumtaz (Jun 13, 2007)

*Pigeon Eye Colors*

Here is my research on Pigeon Eye Colors:

http://mumtazticloft.com/PigeonGenetics4.asp

Hope it helps!!!


----------

